# ccf in old golden



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Punima,

I am so glad you made it to the forum. I am so sorry about Noddy. I hope that you can get some answers/comfort here.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bumping up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder if the Moderators can move this question to the main Health section to increase the changes someone will see it and post with some information. I know a lot of members shy away from reading posts in the Cancer section.


----------

